# For Future Notice



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

just a random question for future breeding. i bought 5 baby rbps prolly when they where about 1inch, there about 5-6 1.2 inches now just losing there dots, dont kno how long its been since i had em but forsure its been past'd 7 months. im just wonderin when i can expect breeding behaviors?or mayb even eggs







. is it possible for my 5 piranhas to breed? i mean you think the piranhas know its wrong to "F







" there own family member? they are from the same batch. any help would be nice. thanks for your time. - Mr.Stranger


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

6''ers, and there just losing thier spots?

As a general rule, rb's reach sexual maturity around, 1-1.5 years, and about 6''. If your 5 rb's are that size, there is a chance, but it's mostly up to them.

What size tank? Have you checked out the *pinned* breeding tutorials?


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

well 3 of em theres no dots, the other 2 u could barly see any, but the dots are still there. n they are in a 100g


----------

